# palm road mogadore



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going to palm tommorow. at 7:15 am if anyone is interested i would rather fish with numbers than alone. I have blue clam scout and red suit.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

BigDaddy........posted in another thread that he and son (Nick) will be at Palm Rd. between 7:30 and 8:00 tomorrow. Since tomorrow is still a weekend day.....I'm sure that there will be some others that cant wait until next week to get back on and will be there also.......I might even be there myself.........jON sR.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't like fishing there but i have to get out. I'll be there tomorrow sometime in the morning.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. We'll be there. Cfish is coming along too. I've never fished there before, so it'll be interesting... We should be there between 7:30 and 8AM.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Booo.... I wish I lived 100 miles north of Columbus 

Come'on ICE!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

i fished there on x-mas eve and caught 50 plus gills and 1 crappie. I saw on the camera plenty of nice perch and crappie should be really fun


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

BD, Thats my favorite spot. Some times you get into them 50 ft off the parking lot. The whole area is only 3-5 ft. Find 4 ft and you will get something. They hit just under the ice over there. I will be out in the afternoon.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Any heads up on a local bait shop for waxies and maggots! Thanks for any help!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

mogadore bait shop,if you are on rte.43,from rte. 224,,, turn left on randolph rd, 1/2 mi. on the left, they will have em for you..... good luck at the lake! --------sonar............


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Sonar for the fast answer, not from around the area and needed the info. Hoping to drill a few holes with the others in the morning. Thanks again...


----------



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Out on the ice at palm rd. Ice is about 3in and fishin is slow


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Haven't been out yet this season yet, but my past experience at Palm was fishing always picks up considerably just before dark, I never done any good in the afternoon there.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Made it out to Palm Rd. this AM with Nick and Cfish. Nick and I pulled 6 fish before they shut off. It was a good first trip out. Ice was 3 1/2 to 4 inches. We had fun watching a few big redears swim under the hole and nose the baits. I caught one redear, about 7 incher. All the fish were sent home to grow some more.



















There is a fish in the first pic... My first of the year. 3 inch bluegill! Nick's first fish was a little bigger, maybe 5 inches. LOL


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Still looking for the red flag guys!!!!!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

yellow light bigdaddy, not good!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics BD, congrats on your first fishies of the season...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was great to get out. Next weekend will be even better!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> It was great to get out. Next weekend will be even better!


Whats your plans for next weekend BD?

Just trying to get a game plan going, I'm not seeing safe ice down here in Columbus and I want to get out next weekend.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm off Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and will be out somewhere. I will post where as the weekend gets closer.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I went out in the afternoon after some well needed practice on the lanes with the heavy round ball in the morning. I met Fish2win and had a great conversation with him and never really got into fishing. Just good to be out on new ice and meet some friends. I will dial into them next time out.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

what kinda thickness did ya have out there today?


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

3 1/2 - 4" easy. I wouldn't go out unless there was 4". I'm 6'3" 235lbs so I will be following tracks! I thought the ice was OK. I did see guys walking west past the duck blind with no problem....although I stayed close to the ramp.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks joe


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

fished there today from 1:00 till 4:00 then went to congress lake road till dark. did'nt have a tape but palm is 3+ and congress road is less more like 2+ there is about 3'' of snow on the ice with some very big wet slush fields out there. also the spots that don't have water on them the ice is very slippery under the snow i recomend wearing cleats. i learned that the hard way today with one of my hardest falls to date. wonder if the guy in the camo shack saw it happen on congreess rd. if he did i'm sure he had a good laugh. saw a ton of dink gills in both spots. managed about 20 between 2 of us. saw some giants but there were to many dinks with them. and the dinks were alot more aggresive than the biguns so we could'nt ice any of them. also saw 1 nice crappie probably a 12''r came in for a sniff then left.


----------

